

Screenwriting Startup looking for Node.js Intern - larryapple

We are looking for an intern to help develop a Node.js server for our iPad app, working closely with an IOS developer to design and implement both the client and server sides. We are in California and prefer someone in the same or nearby time zone.
======
opendomain
How do I contact you?

~~~
mansoor-s
Owl post <http://harrypotter.wikia.com/wiki/Owl_post>

